# Will the Indiana Pacers break out?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *5. Fact or Fiction: The Pacers are on their way to the East elite.*
> 
> *Tim Donahue, Eight Points, Nine Seconds:* Fiction. Danny Granger remains head and shoulders above his teammates in terms of NBA value, and that does not make for an elite team. To get there, the Pacers will need to add two players as good as or better than Granger -- probably a scorer and a quality big. Paul George is the only young player capable of making "the leap."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/5-on-5-110823/indiana-pacers-offseason-questions


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be happy with another playoff berth. We're a young and talented team, but there is still a lot of room to grow, and I agree another "star" type player is needed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd probably agree. As much as I like our core, we really don't have the offensive firepower to be an elite team. The only way we're going anywhere is if we commit to the defensive end like the mid 2000's Detroit Pistons.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd probably agree. As much as I like our core, we really don't have the offensive firepower to be an elite team. The only way we're going anywhere is if we commit to the defensive end like the mid 2000's Detroit Pistons.


I see us as a similar team but we have a lot of growing to do to get there. 

Then again, and this is just between us, I talked to Dwight Howards agent an he's made it clear to the magic organization that hes heading to Indiana.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If Paul George reaches his full potential I think this could be a real dangerous team in the future. We definitely need to add another star calibre player the team. We got a lot of talent but not elite talent.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If I'm a Pacers fan I would be happy with making the playoffs next year. They obviously aren't going to be contending anytime soon, but regaining a winning mentality is healthy. I'm happy for Indiana.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We'll make the playoffs but won't go anywhere for a while. Sorry Danny Granger.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> We'll make the playoffs but won't go anywhere for a while. Sorry Danny Granger.


If Danny Granger wants to go anywhere besides just the playoffs, he can take us there himself. Step it up, Granny Danger.


----------

